# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  حماية المستهلك في عقود التجارة الإلكترونية

## سالي جمعة

*حماية المستهلك في عقود التجارة الإلكترونية*
*دكتور / خالد ممدوح* - المفهوم العام لحماية المستهلك الإلكتروني :
تكمن أهمية توفير الحماية للمستهلك لأنه الطرف الضعيف في التعاقد بينما المهنيون في مركز القوة في مواجهة المستهلكين ، وأيضا لأنه في المعاملات الإلكترونية يكون التعاقد عن بعد ولا يكون المنتج محل التعاقد بين يدي المستهلك .
ونظراً للمخاطر الكبيرة التي تنطوي عليها العملية الاستهلاكية في جميع مراحلها ولوقاية المستهلك من مخاطر ما يقتنيه من سلع وخدمات ولوقايته من شر الوقوع ضحية لنزعته الاستهلاكية ، لذلك وجب على القانون أن يتعرض لحماية المستهلك في المعاملات الإلكترونية لاستخراج الآليات اللازمة لإعادة التوازن في العلاقات الاستهلاكية بما يرفع ضرر والخطر عن المستهلك ، وليس ذلك على المستوي الوطني فقط بل أن المعاملات الإلكترونية ولأنها في الغالب تكون معاملات دولية تتم عن طريق شبكة المعلومات الدولية الإنترنت لا تعرف الحدود ومن ثم فهي تمتد لتشمل كافة أرجاء المعمورة مما يستدعي توحيد النظام القانوني الدولي بهدف التنسيقبين المراكز القانونية للمتعاقدين واتساع نطاق الحماية القانونية للمستهلك ، ومن هنا تظهر أهمية التعريف بالمستهلك والعملية الاستهلاكية قبل أن نبين ما هي الضمانات الواجب توفيرها له . 
- مفهوم المستهلك في التجارة الإلكترونية Definition du Consommanteur
وعرف مشروع قانون الاستهلاك الفرنسي الصادر في 26 يوليو1993 المستهلكون بأنهم هم " الأشخاص الذين يحصلون أو يستعملون المنقولات أو الخدمات للاستعمال غير المهني . ولكن صدر القانون خالياً من أي تعريف للمستهلك .
فالمستهلك الإلكتروني إذن : هو ذلك الشخص الذي يبرم العقود الإلكترونية المختلفة من شراء و أيجار وقرض وانتفاع وغيرها من أجل توفير كل ما يحتاجه من سلع وخدمات لإشباع حاجاته الشخصية أو العائلية دون أن يقصد من ذلك إعادة تسويقها ودون أن تتوافر له الخبرة الفنية لمعالجة هذه الأشياء وإصلاحها .
3-  حماية المستهلك في القانون المقارن
أن حماية المستهلك ليست بالفكرة الحديثة على التشريعات الوضعية بل هناك كثير من التشريعات المختلفة التي اهتمت بتوعية المستهلك وتنوير إرادته قبل أن يقدم على إبرام العقود بهدف حمايته في مواجهة المهني .
كما أنشئت أيضا جمعيات تهدف إلى حماية المستهلك وهي جمعيات مدنية لا تهدف إلى تحقيق الربح وتتبع في دفاعها عن المستهلكين عدة طرق ومن أهمها التوعية والدعاية المضادة contre - publicite والامتناع عن الشراء Grève des Achats والامتناع عن الدفع Grève des paiement.
 ومن الدول من بادر بإصدار قانون خاص بالمعاملات التجارية الإلكترونية وضمنه نصوص خاصة بحماية المستهلك ومنها على سبيل المثال :
- قانون الاستهلاك الفرنسي 
أصدر المشرع الفرنسي قانون الاستهلاك الفرنسي الجديد رقم 949 – 93 الصادر في 62 يوليو 1993 وهو يتكون من خمس أجزاء تتعلق بإعلام المستهلك وحمايته وتنظيم جمعيات المستهلكين وتطابق وأمان المنتجات والخدمات . 
ولكن المشرع الفرنسي قبل إصدار هذا القانون كان قد وضع ترسانة هائلة من التشريعات والنظم الخاصة بحماية المستهلك وقد تمخض عن تلك القوانين نظام قانوني قائم بذاته لا يتردد البعض عن تسميته بالنظرية القانونية لحماية المستهلك .
- قانون التجارة الإلكترونية لدوقية لوكسمبورج : 
كما أنطوي قانون التجارة الإلكترونية لدوقية لوكسمبورجعلي نصوص لحماية المستهلك وأهمها إعلام المستهلك بالمعلوماتالخاصةبالمورد وبمواصفات السلع و الخدمات والعملة التي يتم بمقتضاها السداد ومدة العرض والسعر وشروط القرض وحق المستهلك في العدول عن التعاقد ، كما فرض قانون التجارة الإلكترونية بإيطاليا الموردين بإحاطة المستهلكين بالمواصفات التفصيلية للبضاعة أو الخدمة بما في ذلك الضرائب الإلكترونية في الوقت المناسب قبل إبرام العقد .

----------

